# Boss Katana amps (What the Boss Waza amp should have been)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2016)

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Boss/Katana-KTN-Head-100-W-Guitar-Amplifier-Head.gc#productDetail

Seriously, I can swallow the $350 price tag instead of the ....ing insane $2500 price tag. 

Surprisingly feature-packed for a cheapo amp. 5 "channels", built in effects (it's Boss, so they'll be solid), and MIDI.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 10, 2016)

They're pushing the Waza brand as premium / boutique so it was never going to happen. Not saying the amp is going to succeed, but this isn't the market they were going after with the Waza amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah I know the dealio with the Waza brand, but I honestly don't see who it appeals to. It sounds good, but for $2500, I want more than good.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 10, 2016)

I just wonder if the Katana amps are using the "COSM" amp sims from the GT line or are they all new ? As far as I know, the Waza head is it's own thing aside from the "tone capsules".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2016)

Boss likes to brag about COSM modeling, so I really doubt it. probably using SS tech similar to the Waza.


----------



## wakjob (Sep 10, 2016)

Now that's an interesting move for them. They look pretty cool. Nice features.

Wonder how much they'll differ from the Blues Cube head that I've never seen in person... ever.

Holy crap, just looked the roland head up... $1,500 !!!


----------



## coffeeflush (Sep 10, 2016)

In todays world when you can use a modeller + power amp + cabinet
Or direct into PA
This doesn't have too much appeal, it just does all that for smaller price tag but removes the amount of control you have on each stage. 

I don't think it will take off much imho.


----------



## devastone (Sep 10, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Boss likes to brag about COSM modeling, so I really doubt it. probably using SS tech similar to the Waza.



This would make me interested. I think the Waza amp sounds great, although I haven't gotten to try one in person. I can't justify $2500 for a SS amp, it's priced at least $1000 - $1500 too high even if it sounds as good as ultra high end tube amps, IMHO of course.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2016)

coffeeflush said:


> In todays world when you can use a modeller + power amp + cabinet
> Or direct into PA
> This doesn't have too much appeal, it just does all that for smaller price tag but removes the amount of control you have on each stage.



Nah, from what I can tell, small SS amps like these still really sell. I saw a ton of interest for the Marshall Code series, and I still see people who want to get amps like the MG100, Blackstar ID, Spider 4, etc.


----------



## lewis (Sep 10, 2016)

seems like a really late to the party Blackstar ID type amp head?.

Probably a good 5 years too late?


----------



## purpledc (Sep 10, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I know the dealio with the Waza brand, but I honestly don't see who it appeals to. It sounds good, but for $2500, I want more than good.



I was left puzzled by the waza head myself. I too felt it sounded good. But if im dropping that kind of coin i would just buy a kemper and clone the thing. I guess i could see it appealing to me if it was $500 but at $2500 it just doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2016)

There's no way the Waza head would be $500, since I believe it's made in Japan. It would be at least $1000 if they kept it cheap.


----------



## lewis (Sep 10, 2016)

purpledc said:


> I was left puzzled by the waza head myself. I too felt it sounded good. But if im dropping that kind of coin i would just buy a kemper and clone the thing. I guess i could see it appealing to me if it was $500 but at $2500 it just doesnt make sense to me.



I mean yeah, dont get me wrong it looks lovely. Im behind its aesthetic and matches the cabinet beautifully too BUT........... the price is absolutely stupid whatever they claim it does or does not do.

every man and their dog, at that price, either buys Axe FX II or Kemper, with a good Cabinet etc OR something stunningly boutique like a Friedman stack or whatever.

I honestly cant see the Blackstar ID or Line 6 spider type market, remotely being interested in spending these figures. Very odd product.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2016)

This isn't a modeler, and it's cheaper than the ID or the Spider.


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 10, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I know the dealio with the Waza brand, but I honestly don't see who it appeals to. It sounds good, but for $2500, I want more than good.



The Waza pedals were nice, and the price wasn't unfair, but the amp was just... yikes...


----------



## lewis (Sep 10, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This isn't a modeler, and it's cheaper than the ID or the Spider.



Im talking about the Waza head which was like £3000 or something crazy


----------



## rewihendrix (Sep 10, 2016)

coffeeflush said:


> In todays world when you can use a modeller + power amp + cabinet
> Or direct into PA
> This doesn't have too much appeal, it just does all that for smaller price tag but removes the amount of control you have on each stage.
> 
> I don't think it will take off much imho.



Look at the price point - it's not meant to compete with high end modelers.

It's just a nice low-mid range solid state amplifier. Good for non-professional guitarists in bands. It's competing with the Spyder and Blackstar lines.

Can see it selling pretty well.


----------



## sylcfh (Sep 10, 2016)

Need to hear some decent high gain clips.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm not familiar with either of these, so I just looked them up. Grabbed this interesting paradox about the Waza:

_- Reliable, maintenance-free 150-watt solid-state power amp designed with discrete circuitry
&#65532;- Four-way Power Control (1 W, 50 W, 100 W, Max) allows for sweet power tube distortion at any volume_

What the hell does that mean?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> _-solid-state
> &#65532;-power tube distortion_


----------



## vick1000 (Sep 10, 2016)

They finally realized a $2500 Japanese Spider/Vypyr wasn't going to sell, enter the Chinese version.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 11, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> They finally realized a $2500 Japanese Spider/Vypyr wasn't going to sell, enter the Chinese version.



It's funny though, the Waza started off at $3,500. They've now dropped it to $2,500 and I'll bet by this time next year, it'll be very close to $1,200 if not lower (that's if they are still being produced at all).

I'd bet the Katanas will do alright. The Spider amps are getting old and the Amplifi line didn't quite take off like Line 6 had hoped. Other than that, you have the Marshall CODE amps which you have to sift through menus where the Boss amp is going to be pretty 'plug & play' like the old Tech 21 Trademark amps. As long as they sound alright and aren't a fizzy mess, they'll probably sell a good chunk of'em.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2016)

^That's if the CODE comes out of production hell. The small combos are shipping but the bigger combo and head aren't even available yet.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm curious as to the tones that'll be coming out of this thing. A 12", 50 watt combo for $199 doesn't really bode well. It's $50 less than a Roland Cube 1x10. 

It's either going to blow the doors off every other amp in it's price range or be a complete dud.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 13, 2016)

Doesn't sound too bad here:

https://youtu.be/BQEZrzlR5Jg


----------



## vick1000 (Sep 13, 2016)

The distortion sounds like a fuzz pedal, and a bad one at that.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 13, 2016)

Just need to give it to Ola Englund and have him fix it in post.  He can make a potato sound godly.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 13, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> The distortion sounds like a fuzz pedal, and a bad one at that.



I was looking on Musician's Friend and a Yamaha THR10X is going for $299. The 50 Watt Katana is $199. There's no question that they are cutting corners, it's all a matter of WHICH corners they are cutting. My guess is that the speaker quality will be taking the biggest hit. 

All the spec sheet says is that it's a "custom" 12" speaker... NOT a confidence builder.


----------



## lewis (Sep 14, 2016)

Spinedriver said:


> I was looking on Musician's Friend and a Yamaha THR10X is going for $299. The 50 Watt Katana is $199. There's no question that they are cutting corners, it's all a matter of WHICH corners they are cutting. My guess is that the speaker quality will be taking the biggest hit.
> 
> All the spec sheet says is that it's a "custom" 12" speaker... NOT a confidence builder.



is anyone bold enough to buy one and swap it for a V30 or something?. Only way of knowing if its decent or not.

I read these "custom speakers" and lose 100% interest now on any product since I bought my Laney IRT 2x12 cabinet. Yes the thing is built brilliantly and has convenient handles built in, but their own "Laney designed speakers" are garbage and fizzy. This will clearly be the same


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 14, 2016)

lewis said:


> is anyone bold enough to buy one and swap it for a V30 or something?. Only way of knowing if its decent or not.
> 
> I read these "custom speakers" and lose 100% interest now on any product since I bought my Laney IRT 2x12 cabinet. Yes the thing is built brilliantly and has convenient handles built in, but their own "Laney designed speakers" are garbage and fizzy. This will clearly be the same



That'll be the BIG question. Will the amp still be worth getting if you have to spend another $100 (give or take) to replace the speaker in it. Once you buy it and swap out the speaker, if it still sounds like ass, the warranty has been voided and there'd be no way the store would take it back.


----------



## lewis (Sep 14, 2016)

Spinedriver said:


> That'll be the BIG question. Will the amp still be worth getting if you have to spend another $100 (give or take) to replace the speaker in it. Once you buy it and swap out the speaker, if it still sounds like ass, the warranty has been voided and there'd be no way the store would take it back.



exactly!! im guna pass. I would rather get one of the small lunchbox valve amps with basically no features, than this. At least the tone is there first and foremost

For example, the BIG brother version of this (the Waza) for the money it costs (Like what £2500?), you would get better tones just buying a valve amp (new or used still works out cheaper) and a used Line 6 HD500 for effects etc.

stupid decision from Boss imo. Like for like would be a Kemper, powered, toaster head and even thats cheaper.


----------



## sylcfh (Sep 18, 2016)

Sounds alright in this video.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Sep 19, 2016)

The Katana Head is tempting. Sounds prefect for 80s/90s metal. I may get it, even though I am trying to downsize.


----------



## snshami (Nov 3, 2016)

coffeeflush said:


> In todays world when you can use a modeller + power amp + cabinet
> Or direct into PA
> This doesn't have too much appeal, it just does all that for smaller price tag but removes the amount of control you have on each stage.
> 
> I don't think it will take off much imho.



The Katana has already sold out in every store near where I live. Thankfully I got in just in time and bought two. This amp is probably the steal of the century .


----------



## snshami (Nov 3, 2016)

Spinedriver said:


> I'm curious as to the tones that'll be coming out of this thing. A 12", 50 watt combo for $199 doesn't really bode well. It's $50 less than a Roland Cube 1x10.
> 
> It's either going to blow the doors off every other amp in it's price range or be a complete dud.



I can tell you its a complete ripper of an amp. I sold my Marshall DSL40c to buy it. This amp is astonishingly good and is going to create a new standard for what low cost solid amps can sound like.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 3, 2016)

The one i played sounded really really good


----------



## snshami (Nov 3, 2016)

Spinedriver said:


> That'll be the BIG question. Will the amp still be worth getting if you have to spend another $100 (give or take) to replace the speaker in it. Once you buy it and swap out the speaker, if it still sounds like ass, the warranty has been voided and there'd be no way the store would take it back.



I find it amusing that people get on their keyboards and speculate on stuff and in the process spew write stuff that is completely fictional rather than actually going out and trying the amp. In the process you put off some people from actually trying the amp out and making up their own mind.

Why would the speaker be garbage just because it does not have a Celestion name on it. Celestions are probably built on a big assembly line in a Chinese factory where a robot at the end of the line selects from a range of labels to paste on it depending on who has bought that speaker.

In contrast to you I can actually speak from experience. I have bought two of these amps and have tested them at a range of volumes. The amp sounds amazing and the speakers are really good and suited to it. The take high volumes really well as does the entire amp. Its not just good its amazing and not just for the price. 

I have not heard the Waza and have never owned although have played through some expensive amps such as a Mesa Boogie Mark V and a Soldano Astroverb and this amp does not take a back seat to those. I could not put my hand on my heart and say that at any given distortion levels which amp is sweeter or bassier or more organic but my overall impression is that this amp is easily as useable and as sweet sounding. 

I did have a chance to do a longer comparison with my Marshall DSL40c that I had before these. I posted it on TDPRI but here is an excerpt:

The Boss has the same organic tone that the Marshall has but it is easier to dial in and does not have any sounds that are unbalanced. On the Marshall there is a huge difference in EQ between the Crunch and the Lead channel. One is warm and the other is trebly. The Boss is very consistent and a steady progression from clean through to crunch, lead and then brown. The clean has a bit more headroom than the Marshall. The Crunch, Lead and Brown cover a bit more sonic territory than the Marshall does by getting into modern metal territory earlier easily. Surprisingly the Boss is very sensitive to picking dynamics and to turning down the volume on the guitar, even more so, albeit by a narrow margin, than the Marshall. I would have settled for it being in the same ball park but was not prepared for it being better than the Marshall.

Interestingly the Boss has none of the digital artefacts some modelling amps are notorious for. Its sustaining notes decay naturally and very musically just like the Marshall.

Where the Marshall wins is by having a deeper and more thundering bass. This is quite noticeable but ultimately was not able to make me keep it. Remember it was the bass that was making it difficult to practice quietly.

Im not sure how it would be on a stage but I can tell you that the Boss is quite a bit louder.

Now the Marshall is an extremely loud 40W amp and you would expect, according to conventional wisdom, that it should be equivalent to 100W or more of solid state amp. I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that the Boss is significantly louder than the Marshall. On the Marshall I have managed to turn it up to half way in the full power mode (pentode mode) and standing at the end of the 2m cable it was all I could tolerate. On the Boss at full power mode I could only turn it up to about 1/3rd of the way on the dial before I could not stand it any longer and the guitar was feeding back like crazy. I know this is not scientific but I am quite certain a full test at stage volume would prove me right.

What is really great is that like the Marshall the Boss is obviously designed for very high volumes because the sound actually improved and the speaker did not in any way show any signs of flubbing out or of any cabin resonance. The only thing that resonated was everything in the room.


----------



## snshami (Nov 3, 2016)

lewis said:


> exactly!! im guna pass. I would rather get one of the small lunchbox valve amps with basically no features, than this. At least the tone is there first and foremost
> 
> For example, the BIG brother version of this (the Waza) for the money it costs (Like what £2500?), you would get better tones just buying a valve amp (new or used still works out cheaper) and a used Line 6 HD500 for effects etc.
> 
> stupid decision from Boss imo. Like for like would be a Kemper, powered, toaster head and even thats cheaper.




Complete speculation based on the flawed comments made by someone else. Most small "lunchbox" valve amps sound really really bad in comparison to a real amp such as this and no valve does not automatically mean good tone. I have heard valve amps that sound shhitt.


----------



## js75 (Nov 3, 2016)

Looking at the Katana 100watt head,how would it compare to a ranndall rg1503.Looking for a ss head.


----------



## snshami (Nov 3, 2016)

js75 said:


> Looking at the Katana 100watt head,how would it compare to a ranndall rg1503.Looking for a ss head.



That I could not say. Never tried the Randall.


----------



## sylcfh (Nov 4, 2016)

As an experienced Randall owner, I'd say give the Katana head a shot. 

I'm going to pick one up myself when the next sale hits.


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 4, 2016)

snshami said:


> I find it amusing that people get on their keyboards and speculate on stuff and in the process spew write stuff that is completely fictional





snshami said:


> Celestions are probably built on a big assembly line in a Chinese factory where a robot at the end of the line selects from a range of labels to paste on it depending on who has bought that speaker.



Right.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Nov 4, 2016)

I got the Katana head, great sounding amp. It sounds so much better than the price tag would have you believe. I wish something similar was available when I started playing.


----------



## sylcfh (Nov 4, 2016)

This demo includes a high gain tone at 24:55


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Nov 4, 2016)

Damn all of You - i ordered the 100w combo 
It will be delivered at the end of november. I will report.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 4, 2016)

snshami said:


> The Boss has the same organic tone that the Marshall has [and a bunch of other praise]



This sounds like a very good practice amp, or a very good starter amp, but I'm not even close to convinced from the youtube clips I can find that this is comparable to any "serious" amps, tube amps, etc. It may very well be the best bang-for-the-buck in it's price range, but there's no way I'd take this over a Marshall or a Mesa. Bedroom jammer, just for practice, or on a budget? Probably a great product. But bring this to jam and watch it get immediately buried by a Recto or something.

I know I haven't tried one in person, and I know youtube messes with sound quality, etc- but it sounds like every other practice modeller amp to me. Pretty good models, sure, but you can tell.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 4, 2016)

snshami said:


> Complete speculation based on the flawed comments made by someone else. Most small "lunchbox" valve amps sound really really bad in comparison to a real amp such as this and no valve does not automatically mean good tone. I have heard valve amps that sound shhitt.



It wasn't so much a 'bashing on something before you even try it' situation, it was more along the lines of 'based on previous experience with amps that retail for less than $200 brand new' kind of situation.

With the Katana, the 50 watt 1x12 combo is selling for $199 USD. Traditionally, amps that sell for that price aren't made with what you'd call "high end" parts and one way to keep the price down is to put a cheaply made speaker in it. 

That being said, from what I've heard from the guys at the local shop who had a Boss rep bring one in for them to try was that they were actually quite impressed with how it sounds. So good on Boss for exceeding peoples' expectations.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 4, 2016)

prlgmnr said:


> Right.



Ditto.

And price reflects little these days. The "best" capacitors and resistors cost literally pennies now.

I can't wait to try one out.


----------



## P-Ride (Nov 6, 2016)

coffeeflush said:


> In todays world when you can use a modeller + power amp + cabinet
> Or direct into PA
> This doesn't have too much appeal, it just does all that for smaller price tag but removes the amount of control you have on each stage.
> 
> I don't think it will take off much imho.



Yeah, I keep seeing cool little hybrid amps and thinking they look fun.. then I remember I have an Apogee Jam, iPad and tonnes of sound systems to run it into.

And it suddenly doesn't make sense to buy any of them.


----------



## snshami (Dec 7, 2016)

TedEH said:


> This sounds like a very good practice amp, or a very good starter amp, but I'm not even close to convinced from the youtube clips I can find that this is comparable to any "serious" amps, tube amps, etc. It may very well be the best bang-for-the-buck in it's price range, but there's no way I'd take this over a Marshall or a Mesa. Bedroom jammer, just for practice, or on a budget? Probably a great product. But bring this to jam and watch it get immediately buried by a Recto or something.
> 
> I know I haven't tried one in person, and I know youtube messes with sound quality, etc- but it sounds like every other practice modeller amp to me. Pretty good models, sure, but you can tell.



I understand what you are saying and we are all different in how we hear so I cannot say that you will hear this amp the way I have. I consider myself very picky when in it comes to tone and my son is in a whole different order of magnitude picky. He hears to the extent that I dont believe are natural.

Anyway I had a Marshall DSL40c that I was absolutely happy with and had never intended to sell and my son a Vox Nighttrain 15c (G2). He was also extremely happy with his Vox. We both had some spare cash and bought a Katana 100 apiece, initially just so we could have a spare and also to have something more robust to carry to jams etc. It was about a day later that I had decided that my Marshall was redundant. My son only heard me playing at first and did not touch his for about a week. When he finally played it. He basically took about two hours of playing and trying every control to decide. I knew when his pedal board and amp were in my study with a note saying "Please sell these, I dont need them any more" or something to that effect.

I still think the DSL40c is a really really brilliant amp but it is also heavy and needs a few pedals to be truly versatile. It also does not have an acoustic setting or the ability to play like a five channel amp. Its a two channel amp that is not really a two channel amp because of how both channels have different EQ profiles.

So while the Katana is not tonally better than the Marshall it is many orders of magnitude more versatile, probably more robust and reliable and tonally definitely not a compromise at all.

Compared to the Vox the Katana has a better drive sound by far and at least as good a clean sound.

I dont recommend that anyone should buy something based on Youtube. Go to a store and play and listen critically you will realise that this amp is a total game changer. It can be used as a bedroom practice amp but it is full gigworthy amp that will very easily hold its own against any Rectifier or 5150 or Marshall. Again dont take my word for it. Go try it yourself.

One more thing that I am getting tired of repeating is that this is NOT a modeller by any stretch of the imagination. It is a fully analogue amp. Digital only comes into the sound for the effects. The power stage is designed to feedback the speaker load just like on a tube amp. That is not how modellers behave.



Spinedriver said:


> It wasn't so much a 'bashing on something before you even try it' situation, it was more along the lines of 'based on previous experience with amps that retail for less than $200 brand new' kind of situation.
> 
> With the Katana, the 50 watt 1x12 combo is selling for $199 USD. Traditionally, amps that sell for that price aren't made with what you'd call "high end" parts and one way to keep the price down is to put a cheaply made speaker in it.
> 
> That being said, from what I've heard from the guys at the local shop who had a Boss rep bring one in for them to try was that they were actually quite impressed with how it sounds. So good on Boss for exceeding peoples' expectations.




I get why are being skeptical. We keep hearing that there is nothing like a free lunch and in truth there isnt however it is easy to understand why you are able to get this level of quality at this price. First of all like someone else mentioned, the price of components these days is literally in fractions of a cent. Low labour costs and automation and high volumes also means that it costs a fraction to make something than compared to what it did even a decade ago.

It is a very well known fact that the components of amps generally are not very expensive at all. For a manufacturer the cost to pack and ship an amp is probably more than it costs to make it. This is even more true for tube amps. Probably the most expensive component in a tube or transistor amp is the transformer and then the speaker and if bought at volume they are in the 10s of dollars at the most.

The only reason why some amps can be justified costing over $1000 is if they are made in small volumes or they use components that are made in small volumes. For such low volume amps the cost to design and test, market, certify, and distribute them needs to be spread over a small number of amps. Then to justify these costs they need to justify more expensive components such as better transformers and better speakers and direct handwired circuits and thicker plywood etc. Strip these things away and there is not that much difference between an expensive Bogner, Diezel and a cheap Marshall or Vox.

The other factor affecting prices of anything is what people are willing to spend. If you are conditioned to believe that a good amp needs to cost at least US$500 at minimum then most amp manufacturers will price their amps in that range, even if it costs just $80 to have it manufactured, shipped, marketed and distributed.

The amp market is simply littered with amps at every price range. It is clear what strategy Boss are following. They have decided to change their guitar amps from Roland to Boss. They are entering a crowded market with a new name. They could have chosen to make the amp very expensive like the Waza amp and sell only a handful. They could have chosen to sell it for the US$500 that you and me are conditioned to expect. At this price they would not have caused much of a ripple and they would probably have sold at a lower volume than the outgoing Roland Cube did, because they dont yet have the brand recognition. Their sales would have picked up eventually but it would not have made the best business case. At least not compared to this strategy that they are using now.

They are selling an amp that is as good as a $1000 amp for $$250. They are leaving everyone speechless and causing a sales stampede. You cannot buy them in stores here in Australia even though they were launched here at the beginning of September. I believe they are in short supply everywhere in the world and its not because they are not making them in high numbers but its because there is simply nothing under $1000 that sounds better than them. They are making less margin on each amp but more than making up for it in terms of volume.

So they get the brand recognition. The Boss name becomes synonymous with amps that over deliver and are market leaders. They make s h-i t t loads of cash and everyone (except for their competitors) is happy.


----------



## Descent (Dec 8, 2016)

snshami said:


> They are selling an amp that is as good as a $1000 amp for $$250. They are leaving everyone speechless and causing a sales stampede. You cannot buy them in stores here in Australia even though they were launched here at the beginning of September. I believe they are in short supply everywhere in the world and its not because they are not making them in high numbers but its because there is simply nothing under $1000 that sounds better than them. They are making less margin on each amp but more than making up for it in terms of volume.



 

Seriously? There are at least 10 amps under $1000 that I'd rather take than this, not that it is a bad amp...It will definitely give the Spiders and the THR a run for their money...and that's about it.


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 8, 2016)

Since I already have a power amp, should I get an Amplifire instead of the Katana?


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 8, 2016)

sylcfh said:


> Since I already have a power amp, should I get an Amplifire instead of the Katana?


Try Katana.


----------



## TedEH (Dec 8, 2016)

snshami said:


> I consider myself very picky when in it comes to tone and my son is in a whole different order of magnitude picky. He hears to the extent that I dont believe are natural. [...] He basically took about two hours of playing and trying every control to decide. I knew when his pedal board and amp were in my study with a note saying "Please sell these, I dont need them any more" or something to that effect.



I have trouble believing any of this, 'cause it reads like bad marketing material. 



snshami said:


> They are selling an amp that is as good as a $1000 amp for $$250.



The bit we're entirely skipping over here is that a $1000 amp and a $250 amp are not designed for the same purpose. If you're jamming at home 90% of the time, in an environment where you can't properly flex the power section of a big tube amp, then sure- a well put together modeller (or "analog" or whatever you want to call it) is going to make sense because the versatility is what wins in that scenario. But in a proper band scenario, I don't need versatility, I need a good sounding amp. I don't need a dozen channels, digital effects and an "acoustic setting". I need something that will punch you in the gut when you crank it, that won't get lost behind the other instruments, that will still have headroom enough to play clean parts on top of a metal drummer, etc. There's no way that this thing is going to be able to compete against any good $1000 tube amp in that context.


----------



## Elric (Dec 8, 2016)

TedEH said:


> I have trouble believing any of this, 'cause it reads like bad marketing material.
> 
> 
> 
> The bit we're entirely skipping over here is that a $1000 amp and a $250 amp are not designed for the same purpose. If you're jamming at home 90% of the time, in an environment where you can't properly flex the power section of a big tube amp, then sure- a well put together modeller (or "analog" or whatever you want to call it) is going to make sense because the versatility is what wins in that scenario. But in a proper band scenario, I don't need versatility, I need a good sounding amp. I don't need a dozen channels, digital effects and an "acoustic setting". I need something that will punch you in the gut when you crank it, that won't get lost behind the other instruments, that will still have headroom enough to play clean parts on top of a metal drummer, etc. There's no way that this thing is going to be able to compete against any good $1000 tube amp in that context.


This. The Katana is just going through that phase any really nice budget piece goes through when it provides an upside surprise. 

A bunch of people try it out thinking "A new cheap-a** modeling amp from Boss with just a couple of channels? This'll probably s*ck but I need a back up amp might as well spin it while I'm here...". They try it, it is actually pretty solid... But, in terms of emotion/reaction they are completely blown away because on a scale of 1-100 they were expecting a 35 and played it and it was like in the 80-85 range. Then they go on the net and are like "Holy Sh*t! You have GOT to try this thing I am blown away!!" and they really are; it is providing way more value than they expected but that starts the hype train going. The buzz/hyperbole really kicks in as a bunch of other people not wanting to miss out on the party go to GC and buy or demo units on impulse and they overshoot on their reaction too to join in the fun on the gear forums. 

So, you suddenly get people saying "I am building my rig around this! My tube amps are collecting dust!" etc. It seems like you have a revolution on your hands... Three or four months later? Half are on eBay/Reverb for cheap. A bunch more are now back ups or grab and go rigs. A bunch more are in the corner while the buyer is saving for their new dream amp or the next trend. They kind of come to rest in the hierarchy about where they should have been from the get go. Does not mean they (or any other product that has followed this natural arc) is not a good product.

When the Amplifire came out people were claiming it was as good as an AxeFx2 (LOL; I have played both extensively) now you have people recommending this cheaper box over the AF now that it has gone through its new hype and cool down cycle.

If you are just curious and don't need an amp, just buy one of these things on Reverb in June, there'll be plenty for cheap. If you really need an amp and are poor and cannot save for an elite performing piece, sure it sounds like a great little choice, although I still like used gear myself.

But really, this is the honeymoon/hype phase on these boxes.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 8, 2016)

Elric said:


> This. The Katana is just going through that phase any really nice budget piece goes through when it provides an upside surprise.
> 
> A bunch of people try it out thinking "A new cheap-a** modeling amp from Boss with just a couple of channels? This'll probably s*ck but I need a back up amp might as well spin it while I'm here...". They try it, it is actually pretty solid... But, in terms of emtion/reaction they are completely blown away because on a scale of 1-100 they were expecting a 35 and played it and it was like in the 80-85 range. Then they go on the net and are like "Holy Sh*t! You have GOT to try this thing I am blown away!!" and they really are; it is providing way more value than they expected but that starts the hype train going and the hyperbole kicks in as a bunch of other people not wanting to miss out on the party go and join in and they overshoot on their reaction too to join in the fun. So, you suddenly get people saying "I am building my rig around this! My tube amps are collecting dust!" etc. It seems like you have a revolution on your hands... A month later? Half are on eBay/Reverb for cheap. A bunch more are now back ups or grab and go rigs. A bunch more are in the corner while the buyer is saving for their new dream amp or the next trend.
> 
> ...


To legitimate Your statement - one question:
Have You played Katana? I mean after software update and with ToneStudio?
No? 

Yes, i tend to agree with Your statement to the majority of gear. But Katana is something more. Seriously.

I bought it over 2 weeks ago. Out of curiosity. I know when gear sucks and when it is cool. I wanted to like 5153 LBX, but meh (or faulty one).
IMO Katana is a game changer. I will wait with my decision for a month or so, but i plan to sell few of my valve amps. It is that good. But it needs some deeper editing in ToneStudio to achieve these results.
The crazy part is that my effect pedals, that i plug into Katana, cost 5x more


----------



## Elric (Dec 8, 2016)

Wolfhorsky said:


> To legitimate Your statement - one question:
> Have You played Katana? I mean after software update and with ToneStudio?
> No?


LOL. The sweet rallying cry of modeler rationalization: latest firmware! Have you played it or just listened to clips? You sound like a POD2 guy from 1998. Tell you what: I will seek one of those out this weekend and demo it. If it changes my mind, if this thing is a full on paradigm shift the mythical $200 SS practice amp that competes favorably with the multi-thousand $ tube based rigs I have played in the past, I will post back and preach the Katana gospel. 

Because, I'm sure, that of the literally hundreds, if not thousands of times, I have seen this cycle repeat in 30+ years of following gear, this one time, it's different. The rules of logic no longer apply because some random on the net is in the honeymoon phase with his new toy and it's really not just a very nice product at a reasonable price that does some things well and others, not so much; and has its place, just not at the head of the table.



Wolfhorsky said:


> I bought it over 2 weeks ago. Out of curiosity. I know when gear sucks and when it is cool.



I have left over pizza in the refrigerator that's been around longer than that. That just confirms you are in the honeymoon phase (ironically, the term honeymoon refers to the amount of time it takes the moon to do a full cycle ~28 days, or twice is long as you've had that box). 



Save​


----------



## lewis (Dec 8, 2016)

"


> *They are selling an amp that is as good as a $1000 amp for $$250.* They are leaving everyone speechless and causing a sales stampede. You cannot buy them in stores here in Australia even though they were launched here at the beginning of September. I believe they are in short supply everywhere in the world and its not because they are not making them in high numbers but its because there is simply nothing under $1000 that sounds better than them. They are making less margin on each amp but more than making up for it in terms of volume.
> 
> So they get the brand recognition. The Boss name becomes synonymous with amps that over deliver and are market leaders. They make s h-i t t loads of cash and everyone (except for their competitors) is happy.


"




 haha what a joke statement. If that was even slightly true, dont you think a company as great as Boss, with their endless experiences in this market over the years, would be stupid enough to undercut themselves by such a drastic margin?

or is it more believable that you are just totally overstating the value and quality of this amp?

I know what I think. We get it, you personally are over the moon with the amp. And good for you. I love finding top quality products for little money.

BUT...to claim it should actually be worth $1000 and is as desirable than other amps in the same price bracket is actually a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Sumsar (Dec 8, 2016)

Who is this user "snshami" anyway??? He has 6 post on here and they all seem to be in this thread. Gotta love when some stranger just walks into a forum and starts praising a product out of nowhere


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 8, 2016)

Elric said:


> LOL. The sweet rallying cry of modeler rationalization: latest firmware! Have you played it or just listened to clips? You sound like a POD2 guy from 1998. Tell you what: I will seek one of those out this weekend and demo it. If it changes my mind, if this thing is a full on paradigm shift the mythical $200 SS practice amp that competes favorably with the multi-thousand $ tube based rigs I have played in the past, I will post back and preach the Katana gospel.
> 
> Because, I'm sure, that of the literally hundreds, if not thousands of times, I have seen this cycle repeat in 30+ years of following gear, this one time, it's different. The rules of logic no longer apply because some random on the net is in the honeymoon phase with his new toy and it's really not just a very nice product at a reasonable price that does some things well and others, not so much; and has its place, just not at the head of the table.
> 
> ...



Why are You impolite and offensive?
I wasn't rude at all. 
Maybe lack of arguments?
I played it. Didn't like first. Wanted to send it back. But i gave it a shot via mac/pc editing software. 
Update was necessary to connect to mac/pc to edit patches easily.
After that plus some tweaking that amp really makes sense.
I don't care about Your experience especially as You haven't tried it.
I write about my experience with THIS AMP. It is not my fantasy or my idealistic rule or assumption.
I play guitar for 24 years. I have/had over 20 guitars, 14 tube amps, 4 modelling amps, 6 SS/hybrid amps. I settled down and considered myself as pedal-to-tube-amp kinda guy. But i try to be open-minded.
I wrote that i tend to agree with the general rule, but i think that there are exceptions.


----------



## Elric (Dec 8, 2016)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Why are You impolite and offensive?


It's called rock and roll for a reason. 


> I wrote that i tend to agree with the general rule, but i think that there are exceptions.


Sure. No one is taking exception to you, personally, really, or the folks saying "Hey this is exceeding expectations". It is the absurd hype that a few are spewing that is a bit much to take. That is the big issue, TBH. These might be a really great product at a great price. 

But your whole if you haven't played it then you have no right to comment. Thing IS irksome. Sorry but based on logic and experience of the same phenomenon in zillion different contexts, I think many people can have valid opinions especially given that I have heard a ridiculous number of clips of this thing at this point and I would think I would have heard something special by now.

Do a thought experiment:
Me: My grocer has a new bologna that tastes exactly like steak! It's going to change meat forever! It's made of turkey and has fewer calories too!

You: I dunno man, that sounds crazy....

Me: Here is a picture of it, looks like steak right? Here smell (equivalent of a youtube clip).... Amazing!!

You: Well, it smells like some really excellent sandwich meat but I am not so sure I'd call it a good steak smell.... 

Me: (munching) I am eating it now! It is incredible! I have had it for three lunches in a row. I am considering giving up beef forever. 

You: Sorry man, but this sounds a bit ridiculous as this point, I'm sure it's good bologna.... 

Me: Have you gone to the grocer and tried it?

You: Uh, No, but I've been eating meat since I was like 4 year old.

Me: Well you have no right to express your skepticism until you eat some like I have. I win!

Like I said, your post wasn't insanely over the top, but some of the stuff here is... again if people are still going ape 6-12 months from now and manufacturers are all scrabling to put out a similar product and tube head= sales dive, we'll all know something is up. Until then, exceptional claims require exceptional proof. 

Save​


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 8, 2016)

Elric said:


> It's called rock and roll for a reason.
> Sure. No one is taking exception to you, personally, really, or the folks saying "Hey this is exceeding expectations". It is the absurd hype that a few are spewing that is a bit much to take. That is the big issue, TBH. These might be a really great product at a great price.
> 
> But your whole if you haven't played it then you have no right to comment. Thing IS irksome. Sorry but based on logic and experience of the same phenomenon in zillion different contexts, I think many people can have valid opinions especially given that I have heard a ridiculous number of clips of this thing at this point and I would think I would have heard something special by now.
> ...


Of course every input and opinion is valid to some extend. The point is to stay rational and not exaggerate. People tend to polarize themselves in discusuions about the gear. It is super-duper or $hitty. I don't like overhyped things. They mostly are a big fail for me (for example bkp). But i don't like the negative attitute without any research.
My


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 9, 2016)

He said he's going to go and try one! Give him the chance.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 9, 2016)

I tried to be patient, polite and to make this discussion flow without unnecessary aggresion 
My point is: try it for yourself. Give it a try for a longer (few days) time. If You don't like rit, You can send it back. We live in great times for musicians.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 9, 2016)

I am with a Katana now. Trying my brother-in-law's Katana head for more than a week. I'll just tell it like it is. It is a great sounding modeling amp in the $300-500 category. For what it's worth, it does sound warmer than the Spiders, Codes and the Vypyrs or the solid state stuff from Marshall or Randall. It sounds louder too with a really efficient cab. I got a GFlex 2x12 so that helps a lot. 

People like it because it's a bargain. Why would you buy a Yamaha THR when you can have this for a bit more and still get a small 5inch speaker for low volume practice, and have more power if you are in a band.

Yes, you can gig with it. Much better if you have a great cab. But if your bandmate has a 5150, you better tell him to mind his volume.


----------



## bnzboy (Dec 9, 2016)

I've tried the 2x12 combo version last week at a local music store. It was an ok amp for its price range. If I were a 13 year old kid who just started playing the guitar I would have been all over it.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 9, 2016)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I am with a Katana now. Trying my brother-in-law's Katana head for more than a week. I'll just tell it like it is. It is a great sounding modeling amp in the $300-500 category. For what it's worth, it does sound warmer than the Spiders, Codes and the Vypyrs or the solid state stuff from Marshall or Randall. It sounds louder too with a really efficient cab. I got a GFlex 2x12 so that helps a lot.
> 
> People like it because it's a bargain. Why would you buy a Yamaha THR when you can have this for a bit more and still get a small 5inch speaker for low volume practice, and have more power if you are in a band.
> 
> Yes, you can gig with it. Much better if you have a great cab. But if your bandmate has a 5150, you better tell him to mind his volume.


Plug it into pc. Set parametric eq for -8dB on 800Hz. On Brown channel....


----------



## snshami (Dec 12, 2016)

lewis said:


> ""
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish people would pay attention to words when they read. I never said it should be worth $1000 and also never said it is as desirable as a $1000 amp. What I did clearly say is that you would have to spend over $1000 to get an amp to sound appreciably better and even then its a law of rapidly diminishing returns.

I will admit that my usual gear is in the $1000 bracket. I have never owned or even spent much time auditioning gear that is considerably more with the exception of Mesa Boogie Mark V. And also desirability is very much linked to price. Items that are lower in price will never be as desirable as something higher even if they perform the same.

I think the only way you will really be able to understand is to give it a shot and try it out. I myself have seen many cycles of amps that have gone through hype and a honeymoon phase and have even to my disappointment bought many such amps, only to have eventually sold them. This however is the real deal. Its a serious no compromise amp that will satisfy everyone except for snobs.


----------



## snshami (Dec 12, 2016)

bnzboy said:


> I've tried the 2x12 combo version last week at a local music store. It was an ok amp for its price range. If I were a 13 year old kid who just started playing the guitar I would have been all over it.



From your photograph you look like a 14 year old kid


----------



## snshami (Dec 12, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> Who is this user "snshami" anyway??? He has 6 post on here and they all seem to be in this thread. Gotta love when some stranger just walks into a forum and starts praising a product out of nowhere



I am a complete amateur, around 49 years old with around 7 years of playing experience. I have had the following amps in this period. Intitially I went through so many amps hoping a better amp would make me better and then later when I got better (at least good enough to amuse myself and friends) i wanted something simple and versatile with good tone. At all times I have had at least 2 amps and sometimes even as many as 4 at a time so I could have one for a friend or family member to jam with.

So in order of purchase I have had:

Marshall MG15DFX
Crate ?
Roland Cube 30X
Vox Valvetronix VT30
Vox AC4TV
Blackstar HT1R
Ibanez TSA15
Roland Micro Cube
Marshall MG50CFX
Marshall MG2FX
Yamaha THR10C
Roland Cube 80XL 
Roland Micro Cube GX
Vox Valvetronix VT40+
Blackstar ID30 TVP
Jet City 2112RC
Marshall DSL40c
Marshall JTM60 3x10
Vox Night Train 15C G2
Orange Crush 35RT (still have)
Boss Katana 100 (have 2 )

While this does not give me any credentials maybe it illustrates that I have been exposed to many different types of amps.

I think everyone needs to try the Katana for themselves. I think its very similar in quality to a Marshall DSL40c, similarly nice clean tone, similarly great distortion but its lighter and more versatile and can also handle an acoustic guitar very nicely.


----------



## snshami (Dec 12, 2016)

Elric said:


> It's called rock and roll for a reason.
> Sure. No one is taking exception to you, personally, really, or the folks saying "Hey this is exceeding expectations". It is the absurd hype that a few are spewing that is a bit much to take. That is the big issue, TBH. These might be a really great product at a great price.
> 
> But your whole if you haven't played it then you have no right to comment. Thing IS irksome. Sorry but based on logic and experience of the same phenomenon in zillion different contexts, I think many people can have valid opinions especially given that I have heard a ridiculous number of clips of this thing at this point and I would think I would have heard something special by now.
> ...



I believe in freedom of speech so speak whatever you want to but you do not have any credibility unless you have tried it. You might say that you are skeptical, which I was as well BTW.

I can tell you that I seriously loved my Marshall DSL40c and it is a really great amp for its price. It is not hype or exxageration to say that the Katana sounds as nice. The bonus of course is that it is more versatile. I needed to be able to plug in my acoustic.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 12, 2016)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I am with a Katana now. Trying my brother-in-law's Katana head for more than a week. I'll just tell it like it is. It is a great sounding modeling amp in the $300-500 category. For what it's worth, it does sound warmer than the Spiders, Codes and the Vypyrs or the solid state stuff from Marshall or Randall. It sounds louder too with a really efficient cab. I got a GFlex 2x12 so that helps a lot.
> 
> People like it because it's a bargain. Why would you buy a Yamaha THR when you can have this for a bit more and still get a small 5inch speaker for low volume practice, and have more power if you are in a band.
> 
> Yes, you can gig with it. Much better if you have a great cab. But if your bandmate has a 5150, you better tell him to mind his volume.



I'm willing to bet most of what you said is done to the GFlex. Doesn't that thing have quite a big port? And wasn't that the cab George Lynch did prior to changing his mind on it and going with Randall instead, and then releasing the first Lynchbox? If that's the case, I doubt the Katana is much warmer sounding than the rest.


----------



## snshami (Dec 12, 2016)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm willing to bet most of what you said is done to the GFlex. Doesn't that thing have quite a big port? And wasn't that the cab George Lynch did prior to changing his mind on it and going with Randall instead, and then releasing the first Lynchbox? If that's the case, I doubt the Katana is much warmer sounding than the rest.



The Katana is not an overly bassy amp but then you do not want to have too much bass to stand out in a mix. 

It just sounds very balanced, clear and warm on clean and crunch and huge and mean and raw on the brown sound. It sustains very well, decays very naturally and reflects technique very well in the sense that it is very dynamic. I would not expect a kid or an inexperienced guitarist to get this amp. But for experienced players it is like the impossible made possible. Cheap and awesome.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 12, 2016)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm willing to bet most of what you said is done to the GFlex. Doesn't that thing have quite a big port? And wasn't that the cab George Lynch did prior to changing his mind on it and going with Randall instead, and then releasing the first Lynchbox? If that's the case, I doubt the Katana is much warmer sounding than the rest.



It is. I've owned the Spider and the Vypyr tube with my Gflex. As for the Code, it sounded tiny with any cab. My old Valvestate sounded a bit better.


----------



## TedEH (Dec 12, 2016)

snshami said:


> I would not expect a kid or an inexperienced guitarist to get this amp.



Is that not it's target audience?  Cramming in all the features and trying to sound as good as possible under a certain price point is exactly how you market to a beginner/practice audience.


----------



## narad (Dec 12, 2016)

TedEH said:


> Is that not it's target audience?  Cramming in all the features and trying to sound as good as possible under a certain price point is exactly how you market to a beginner/practice audience.



It definitely is. Though pretty much all the amps the guy has owned were beginner amps too.


----------



## TedEH (Dec 12, 2016)

^ I didn't want to go there, but it's a fair point. If your point of reference is Marshall MGs and Roland Cubes, then this probably is a great all-around amp. Context is everything, I guess.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 12, 2016)

For balance's sake i will post my thoughts about Katana.
Internal gain pedals feel a bit stiff and tight. It can be good for riffin'.
For solos Brown is OK only after some parametric eq tweaking.
Out of the box this amp is not so good and inspiring imho. It needs a little tweaking.
Footswitch for 100 watter is great and makes great job in pedal mode.
As a clean pedal platform this amp really shines.
All my dirt pedals sound great through this amp.
I mean: Plexi Troll, Tech21 RK5, AMT D2, Friedman BE-OD and Strymon Riverside.
I own Dark Terror, Micro Dark, Vox AC10, Magnum 44, Yamaha THR10x and recently sold Vox Night Train 50 and Spider Valve.
I've been playing for almost 24 years.
This is my refference. I really enjoy this amp mostly as clean pedal platform. In that role it outperforms all my current amps. I wish i haven't sold my ol' trusty Silverface Bassman 100 from 70s... never cared for my former Mesas tho..
So all that talking based on few youtube vids and/or 5 mins playthrough in store are not so valid imho.


----------



## snshami (Dec 12, 2016)

TedEH said:


> ^ I didn't want to go there, but it's a fair point. If your point of reference is Marshall MGs and Roland Cubes, then this probably is a great all-around amp. Context is everything, I guess.



No my about of reference are Marshall DSL40c Vox Night Train and Marshall JTM60. MGs and Roland Cube were in the distant past.


----------



## snshami (Dec 13, 2016)

narad said:


> It definitely is. Though pretty much all the amps the guy has owned were beginner amps too.



I had my "beginner amps" while a beginner. I bought the two Marshalls four years ago and the Vox a year ago and they are not in anyone's language "beginner amps".

But why are we having this stupid inane discussion. I honestly dont give a toss what other people think about the Katana. I was trying to balance out the ill informed comments made about the Katana on this forum based on dubious presumptions. 

Too many people, especially the young, base their purchasing decisions on what people write in forums. Too many people end up with equipment they have spent too much on that doesnt suit them at the end of the day.

For me I had a Marshall DSL40c and a JTM60 that while awesome while played in a jam, sounded less good at very low volumes, which is where my amps spend 90% if their time. I suspect the vast majority of people would have a similar useage pattern.

In a jam or on a stage perversely the Katana is easier to dial in and I can change between a few tones far far more easily than on the Marshalls. 

Also with the Marshalls I had to use a reverb, a delay and two distortion pedals as well as a looper. I now only have the delay and the looper. I dont need the others.

Tonally on stage the tone of an amp gets mixed up and muddied up and the most important attributes are volume, clarity, headroom and the ability to cut through in the mix. The Marshall DSL40c cut through a mix like nobody's business but so does the Katana.

In a studio the effects of micing and post processing makes most of the differences between amps go away. Here what is important are things that cannot easily be processed away like low hiss, the quality of the decay and the sustain.

In this area the Katana actually performs better than the Marshalls.

So when I said that the Katana performs as good as any other amps costing up to $1000 I meant what I said. The Marshall was easily replaced by the Katana and I dont regret the decision. I didnt sell the Marshall because I had to or because I was trying to save myself money. If that offends the sensibilities of people who are blinded by bias or have a ton of money invested in certain type of gear then so be it.

Like I wrote before the price of an amp does not depend on what it costs to make but rather what people are willing to buy and the marketing strategy of the company that sells it.


----------



## snshami (Dec 13, 2016)

Wolfhorsky said:


> For balance's sake i will post my thoughts about Katana.
> Internal gain pedals feel a bit stiff and tight. It can be good for riffin'.
> For solos Brown is OK only after some parametric eq tweaking.
> Out of the box this amp is not so good and inspiring imho. It needs a little tweaking.
> ...



I find the amp does need tweaking to get a great sound but then dont all amps ?


----------



## narad (Dec 13, 2016)

snshami said:


> I had my "beginner amps" while a beginner. I bought the two Marshalls four years ago and the Vox a year ago and they are not in anyone's language "beginner amps".



Sorry dude, but those are beginner's amps in my book. Not that it matters at all -- I agree that the Katana is probably a really good bargain, and that it probably holds its own with amps in the $500-$1000 budget range, which you seem to have a good amount of experience with. You just threw me when you said it's not an amp for beginners/inexperienced players. It so clearly is. 

Things beginner's amps typically have:
*-- a low price*
-- a combo with generic speaker
-- built in effects
-- an attempt at versatility
-- good sound at low volume / low watt
-- solid state

And honestly beginners can still tell good tone from bad tone, so I think we can drop the whole "experience" thing.


----------



## lewis (Dec 13, 2016)

there is a difference between weighing in with a personal opinion or 2cents worth on something you have first hand experience with, and literally forcing people to listen and to tell them they are effectively wrong if their view is different from yours.

Anything is subjective. You think its wonderful, many will think its utter tripe. I really dont see the point on coming on here and continually barking back and forth with it.

1 post from you is really sufficient. You have tried making the same point now in like 5 different posts.

@narad /\ is 100% right. Thats starter amps in a nutshell and the list he quoted do seem like starter amps to me aswell for what its worth


----------



## snshami (Dec 13, 2016)

narad said:


> Sorry dude, but those are beginner's amps in my book. Not that it matters at all -- I agree that the Katana is probably a really good bargain, and that it probably holds its own with amps in the $500-$1000 budget range, which you seem to have a good amount of experience with. You just threw me when you said it's not an amp for beginners/inexperienced players. It so clearly is.
> 
> Things beginner's amps typically have:
> *-- a low price*
> ...



Mate it doesnt bloody matter what you want to call it. The reason i said it doesnt suit beginners is is because it does not model any specific amp like Vox Valvetronix or Roland Cube or Line 6 do. The whole argument started when a couple of people expressed opinions devoid of any knowledge of the amps. I am not forcing my opinion on anyone just answering people's questions.


----------



## snshami (Dec 13, 2016)

lewis said:


> there is a difference between weighing in with a personal opinion or 2cents worth on something you have first hand experience with, and literally forcing people to listen and to tell them they are effectively wrong if their view is different from yours.
> 
> Anything is subjective. You think its wonderful, many will think its utter tripe. I really dont see the point on coming on here and continually barking back and forth with it.
> 
> ...



I have no problem with people not liking it. There will be lots of people not liking it. Tone is extremely subjective. What got my goat was people expressing an opinion on something they had no knowledge of.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 13, 2016)

I had the opportunity to play one, I'd rate it pretty high and it would take the #1 slot if I was asked for an affordable SS amp barring any specific tonal desire (still get a 8100 for swedish DM)
It's better than the cubes, imho, which is saying a lot.



> The reason i said it doesnt suit beginners is is because it does not model any specific amp


Beginners have no clue what "specific amp" is, they know what their idols guitars look like and this is it. I didn't care my first SS amp didn't sound like a Whatever, I didn't know anything about amps anyway. I thought I needed a SG to sound like Angus Young and a white V to sound like Metallica


----------



## inprognito (Dec 13, 2016)

I've had the 100 2x12 for about a month or so. This thing still blows me away. 
Amps I've owned or own:
Fender Twin (not sure of the year 70 something)
Spider 2
Vypyr (can't remember which)
Crate Blue Voodoo
Carvin V3 head
Yamaha thr10
Marshall MG 15
Marshall Mode 4 head
Pod HD500x with Torpedo CAB
Mesa Dual Rectifier

I had a much easier time finding usable tones on this amp than any of the others. i'm not saying it sounds better than the dual rectifier, but it was much easier to dial-in and loads more versatile. I also have a lot more fun playing this than my rectifier (my current main amp). The feel of this amp I think is the best thing about it. It feels like playing a tube amp. I'm not a huge effects user, but the built in EQs in the tone studio makes achieving the desired tone incredibly easy. I'm also a huge fan of the built-in drives, they're not the standard solid-state garbage drives, and the way it takes pedals in front of the amp is better than any other amp I've tried. All in all I'll say this thing beats every amp I've owned except the dual rectifier. I was very skeptical at first, but this thing is the real deal.


----------



## snshami (Dec 14, 2016)

inprognito said:


> I've had the 100 2x12 for about a month or so. This thing still blows me away.
> Amps I've owned or own:
> Fender Twin (not sure of the year 70 something)
> Spider 2
> ...



My view exactly. In my case my other amps were two really awesome Marshalls. I never said that the Katana blows them away but I had the temerity to suggest that it sounds as good as them but, like you too found, more versatile. Of course tube snobs and people with preconceived notions about price and value and about solid state amps cannot tolerate anyone placing an SS amp at a comparable level to a tube amp.


----------



## Descent (Dec 14, 2016)

snshami said:


> In a studio the effects of micing and post processing makes most of the differences between amps go away. Here what is important are things that cannot easily be processed away like low hiss, the quality of the decay and the sustain.





I've recorded quite a bit and a Marshall is not a Mesa, and judging by the demos of the Katana so far, neither is this amp. It is definitely the best that has come in that price range in a long time as $200-$400 is pretty much peanuts in today's economy considering inflation and the same $$$ we paid for English and American products maybe 10 years ago as they've jumped 3-4 times in price. 

Still, I hear the damn brittle modeling on all the demos, the lack of sustain or the digital modeling working. To me, it doesn't sound as an amp I'll take to a studio unless I am really pressed for cash.

Don't get me wrong - I definitely like the amp and might get one to knock around at rehearsal as I wouldn't want my amazing sounding rig to get lost...might even take the thing to the stage if I don't feel carrying tube amps as they're heavy...but still, lets not call a Katana Excalibur


----------



## narad (Dec 14, 2016)

snshami said:


> So when I said that the Katana performs as good as any other amps costing up to $1000 I meant what I said. The Marshall was easily replaced by the Katana and I dont regret the decision. I didnt sell the Marshall because I had to or because I was trying to save myself money. If that offends the sensibilities of people who are blinded by bias or have a ton of money invested in certain type of gear then so be it.
> 
> Like I wrote before the price of an amp does not depend on what it costs to make but rather what people are willing to buy and the marketing strategy of the company that sells it.



Dude, quit going back and editing posts after people replied to them. And after you said you were exiting the conversation...

At any rate, I'm not sure who you're ranting against. Who are the tube snobs in this thread? What's off-putting to me is you're positioning yourself like an amp expert, and talking about these really great marshall amps you've had. Those are (no offense) practically the worst Marshall amps! I mean you've gotta concede that on the Marshall amp line-up, you've owned stuff that's in the bottom 15%. So if you're going to make a comparison to them, go ahead, but it's not going to upset tube snobs. Tube snobs care about _good_ tube amps.


----------



## op1e (Dec 17, 2016)

Is the Boss Slicer available to load into this? I really wanna get one for quick sets. half hour set we got to play 5 songs last weekend and I lugged a 70lb head 100lb cab and 60lb rack to do all that. My Tourmaster 212 and that head would be great.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 17, 2016)

op1e said:


> Is the Boss Slicer available to load into this? I really wanna get one for quick sets. half hour set we got to play 5 songs last weekend and I lugged a 70lb head 100lb cab and 60lb rack to do all that. My Tourmaster 212 and that head would be great.



Yes, it has slicer


----------



## Fathand (Dec 18, 2016)

I just traded in a Katana 100 (1x12). First impressions:

- at full blast this thing is loud
- nice tones, I set up a distorted delay/phaser sound and was gone for a while in stoner rock heaven 
- intuitive layout, easy to tweak
- aux in - I can run jamtracks from spotify and just play away without a computer (which is my current method)

Other notes:
- tonally it's been modeled after a marshall (or a few). To my hands and ears the crunch/lead response is pretty much like a marshall. No mesa/engl/bogner tones here. With the pedals you can tweak it but the basic tone stack doesn't say "US HIGH GAIN" to me. Can't really comment on the cleans, though, they're pretty sweet and I like it and I've never been a friend of Marshall cleans.
- mine is modded - looks like the head and the 100 combo have the same layout inside, because the previous owner had modded the external speaker out to the back of the chassis (which the combo doesn't come standard with). Only if I had a 4x12 to A/B this against the Koch powertone I have..


----------



## rewihendrix (Dec 18, 2016)

Fathand said:


> I just traded in a Katana 100 (1x12). First impressions:
> 
> - at full blast this thing is loud
> - nice tones, I set up a distorted delay/phaser sound and was gone for a while in stoner rock heaven
> ...



How does recalling presets work? Are you limited to the 5 amp settings? I.e. could I have 2 presets on the Brown that I could recall with a midi footswitch?


----------



## rewihendrix (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh just seen, it's the 4 "tone setting" channels, right?

So effectively for live performance that's 4 presets available, plus the boost for each channel. That's enough for me I imagine.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 18, 2016)

rewihendrix said:


> Oh just seen, it's the 4 "tone setting" channels, right?
> 
> So effectively for live performance that's 4 presets available, plus the boost for each channel. That's enough for me I imagine.


You can make 4 presets plus current panel setting. Presets are independent from the type of channel/voicing. For example 1 clean, 2 lead, 3 brown, 4 brown. 
Footswitch has pedal mode. In that mode you can tap tempo and also turn on/off 2 fx slots and reverb. Delay and reverb have trails only in this mode. When switching to another preset there are no trails of delay and reverb.


----------



## rewihendrix (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfhorsky said:


> You can make 4 presets plus current panel setting. Presets are independent from the type of channel/voicing. For example 1 clean, 2 lead, 3 brown, 4 brown.
> Footswitch has pedal mode. In that mode you can tap tempo and also turn on/off 2 fx slots and reverb. Delay and reverb have trails only in this mode. When switching to another preset there are no trails of delay and reverb.



Cheers,

How are you finding the internal noise gate? Does it place the boost pedals in an internal loop like the NS pedal can?


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 20, 2016)

rewihendrix said:


> Cheers,
> 
> How are you finding the internal noise gate? Does it place the boost pedals in an internal loop like the NS pedal can?


Noise gate just works well on default setting. At least for me.


----------



## big_aug (Dec 20, 2016)

I might get one of these heads. I like my Randall RD5H at the moment but I feel like I'd like some more tweakability. It seems solid for high gain stuff even without a pedal in front.


----------



## big_aug (Dec 21, 2016)

I can't decide between Blackstar ID 60 TVP Head or this Katana 100 head. I had an ID 15 TVP combo that I liked. I can't test the katana. The Blackstar is a lot cheaper used.

Man decisions.


----------



## TedEH (Dec 22, 2016)

I discovered that the Archambault stores in Quebec carry these amps, so I spent a bit of time with one yesterday just for perspective. I picked up a Godin Summit (LP shaped, has a bunch of extra switches on it to get different sounds, has an active/passive mode switch, etc), plugged directly into the 50w combo.

And my opinion hasn't really changed.

It's a very good home/jam/practice amp. The models are fun to play with, there's a lot of versatility, and the different gain modes are different enough to be worth having the different flavors. The approximation of "tubey" feel is pretty decent. It responds the way you would expect it to when you roll the volume back, so you can use a higher gain sound and roll back your volume to get that slightly darker, juuuuust breaking up as much as you want kind of sound. I like the idea of the boost modes built in. I appreciate the variety in delay/verb effects.

BUT

It doesn't come anywhere close to convincing me that it's really a tube amp, or that it would work well in a professional band scenario, unless maybe it's a particularly quiet band that plays mostly clean. The gain sounds have that over-saturated / compressed "modeller trying to sound loud when you haven't cranked it yet" feel to them. When you play through a huge tube amp, you can feel the extra headroom- but with this you can't. The sound you get is the sound you get. It's not a bad sound, and for at-home jamming, or small parties or something, it would do a great job, but as soon as you add a drummer to the mix, or want any of the "mojo"/volume/dynamic you get from a more serious amp, this wouldn't cut it anymore.

In the store I mostly played with the 25w mode, but I did switch the wattage to see the difference it made. Honestly- it just sounds like an extra volume switch to my ears. The .5w mode was just really quiet but didn't feel any different. The 50w mode was just louder- but honestly not loud enough IMO. I mean that in the sense that I had the volume on the clean channel >70% up and while it was "loud" for playing in a store, I don't think I'd hear it over a drummer. Any 10w lunchbox tube amp I've tried would eat this thing for breakfast, volume-wise. I have a Mark V:25, which would bury this combo easily through a 1x12, despite lacking the headroom of a bigger amp.

The effects also didn't really blow me away. There's not much you can tweak with them from just the top panel of the amp, and it felt like I could neither get a really subtle effect, nor a really crazy effect- it was always just there. The effects are ok, but just ok.

The "acoustic mode" was super disappointing. No matter what guitar or pickup I tried, it was never anything even remotely close to acoustic sounding. I'm pretty sure this setting is just an aggressive compressor and a mid scoop. Edit: Was pointed out that this isn't an acoustic sim. Oh well.

SO

If someone came to me and said, "I need a practice amp, or I'm on a budget, what should I get", then I'd recommend this over a spider or something like that. It's a good product. It's priced well for what it is IMO. But if someone said "I've got $1500 to burn" or "I need something for my band", I'd be recommending something else.


----------



## inprognito (Dec 22, 2016)

Acoustic mode is for an acoustic guitar. If you want to make an electric sound acoustic on the Katana you have to use the acoustic sim effect that's in there before the acoustic preamp.

Honestly it's not worth reviewing the effects until you use Boss tone Studio to actually be able to control all of their parameters. The top panel gives hardly any control over the effects. Subtle effects are quite easy to achieve using BTS.


----------



## TedEH (Dec 22, 2016)

inprognito said:


> Acoustic mode is for an acoustic guitar.



That makes a lot more sense. I vaguely remember Boss has an acoustic sim pedal, so I had assumed this mode was based on that. An "acoustic amp" is basically just a full-range amp/speaker though isn't it? I guess the giant mid-scoop is there to try to simulate the effect or a full-range speaker? Maybe the eq operates differently in that mode too or something. I dunno. I'd have assumed the clean channel would have been appropriate for that situation otherwise.

I can imagine the "tone central" thing improving the experience with the effects a fair amount. Could be a selling point if having a lot of effects available is your thing.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 22, 2016)

TedEH said:


> I discovered that the Archambault stores in Quebec carry these amps, so I spent a bit of time with one yesterday just for perspective. I picked up a Godin Summit (LP shaped, has a bunch of extra switches on it to get different sounds, has an active/passive mode switch, etc), plugged directly into the 50w combo.
> 
> And my opinion hasn't really changed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for Your input and a review. 
I think that entry-level 50w model is a weaker and worse model (smaller cab, smaller speaker magnet, smaller transformers etc.). I totally agree with Your statement. The amp without some deeper-editing via PC is underwhelming. It is a great pedal platform though. 100w model is very noticeably louder than my Dark Terror. 50 watter runs out of headroom really fast. On tgp this issue is well documented. I use clean 99% of the time. Brown setting should be edited with parametric eq as it is honky and dull IMHO.


----------



## TedEH (Dec 22, 2016)

If I ever come across the 100w version, I'd give it another shot. All the parametric eq in the world couldn't make this compete with any amp I'd normally use though. YMMV, , , etc.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 22, 2016)

TedEH said:


> If I ever come across the 100w version, I'd give it another shot. All the parametric eq in the world couldn't make this compete with any amp I'd normally use though. YMMV, , , etc.


Yep, eq won't do magic. But it can help to get rid of few annoying freq 
And whatever You do with Katana, it won't ever replace Mesa Mark V


----------



## TedEH (Dec 22, 2016)

It's far from being the worst amp I've ever used though. I used to own a Behringer modeller, some really old digitech multi-effect pedals, played lots of those Roland Cubes, probably noodled with a Spider once or twice, used a Marshall MG a bunch that belonged to a friend in high school, and all with different distortion or drive pedals thrown in the mix- I think this product would beat those in most situations. Probably a worthwhile/significant upgrade even. I always really liked the Cubes, and I sort of feel like the Katana is basically a big upgrade that fits in that same place. It's the cube of the future.


----------



## rewihendrix (Jan 5, 2017)

Wolfhorsky said:


> You can make 4 presets plus current panel setting. Presets are independent from the type of channel/voicing. For example 1 clean, 2 lead, 3 brown, 4 brown.
> Footswitch has pedal mode. In that mode you can tap tempo and also turn on/off 2 fx slots and reverb. Delay and reverb have trails only in this mode. When switching to another preset there are no trails of delay and reverb.



One more question.

On the Boss software editor there is a "Solo Level" and "Solo SW" setting for the overdrives. I imagine this is so you can change the level and tone of your boost for solos. But I can't see a switch on the amp or pedal to do this. Is it something that can be done by pedal with a MIDI setup?


----------



## devnull (Jan 17, 2017)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Yep, eq won't do magic. But it can help to get rid of few annoying freq
> And whatever You do with Katana, it won't ever replace Mesa Mark V



So a $300 isn't going to replace a $2,300 amp? 

YOU DON'T SAY?!?!

I think amp fills the void between a cube and a cheaper tube amp. I really only see this amp as a decent practice amp for your home, and MAYBE for band practices in a pinch. Which is pretty much perfect for what a good portion of players actually want. This is why you hear quite a bit of praise for these amps.


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 23, 2017)

Im actually really curious about this amp for some reason. Mainly just the head with the little speaker, so I can jam while watching tv in my bedroom. I also like the simple layout and the footswitch for multiple settings and effects on/off just look like fun.

Some of the vids actually appear to have some audible hum to them which would be my biggest concern. Amp noise is a pet peeve of mine and Im not sure why a solid state amp should have any..

I still need to try one out though.


----------



## TedEH (Jan 24, 2017)

^ I don't remember the one I tried being noisy. The hum in the videos could have come from any number of things.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 26, 2017)

After borrowing a Katana for a month, I got my own head, finally. Like I said, they sound better with a nice cab. It's a perfect practice amp that you can gig with if you want. The Lead and Brown channels are more than decent. It's good enough that I am selling my Peavey 6505MH.


----------



## polish_sausage (Jun 26, 2017)

The Katana mini, I have a hard time justifying the thr10x but for the price this seems like a cool play anywhere solution.


----------



## Shask (Jun 26, 2017)

MASS DEFECT said:


> After borrowing a Katana for a month, I got my own head, finally. Like I said, they sound better with a nice cab. It's a perfect practice amp that you can gig with if you want. The Lead and Brown channels are more than decent. It's good enough that I am selling my Peavey 6505MH.



I love my Katana head. After hooking up the editor and dialing in a screamer boost, and a Parametric EQ after the amp, it sounds and feels pretty amazing. It doesn't sound THAT much different than the Triple Recto it sits on top of. You can dial in about anything using EQs on the editor, and using the sneaky amps found in software.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 27, 2017)

Shask said:


> I love my Katana head. After hooking up the editor and dialing in a screamer boost, and a Parametric EQ after the amp, it sounds and feels pretty amazing. It doesn't sound THAT much different than the Triple Recto it sits on top of. You can dial in about anything using EQs on the editor, and using the sneaky amps found in software.



I know. At the risk of sounding like a Katana paid hack, my Fractal AX8 is gathering dust right now. The lead and brown channels are really close to my 5150II, although a bit brighter. Boss did great with the tuning of the power amp section. There's some believable sag programmed somewhere there when you turn up the master.

I have never plugged in the editor yet. Out of the box, I did the 6/6/6 EQ I was accustomed to with my Peavey. And I was there. Probably need to tame some mids and treble when I played it wide open with my drummer. But overall, I am pleased. My expectations were low, but I was quite surprised.

I use a GFlex 2x12. I read you didn't like yours plugged in to the Genz Benz? I am curious as to what guitars were you using. Sounded mighty fine with my Gflex, although Im using alder or mahogany supertrats with EMG HetSets.

And also do you lose power when you plug to 16ohm cabs? I assume the manafucturer's minimum rating (8ohm) is maximum power 100w like any other SS amps.


----------



## Shask (Jun 27, 2017)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I know. At the risk of sounding like a Katana paid hack, my Fractal AX8 is gathering dust right now. The lead and brown channels are really close to my 5150II, although a bit brighter. Boss did great with the tuning of the power amp section. There's some believable sag programmed somewhere there when you turn up the master.
> 
> I have never plugged in the editor yet. Out of the box, I did the 6/6/6 EQ I was accustomed to with my Peavey. And I was there. Probably need to tame some mids and treble when I played it wide open with my drummer. But overall, I am pleased. My expectations were low, but I was quite surprised.
> 
> ...



Yes, I have not been playing my Axe-FX II / Matrix rack as much lately. I love the Katana head just for a quick plug in and jam. The Katana is very good as you said. It has great dynamics, especially low end thump/punch, which sometimes is even better than the Axe/Matrix rig. They have some sort of DSP in the poweramp section or something that emulates the interaction with the speaker. It has really made me wonder if the restriction of the Axe is the fact it doesn't have an integrated poweramp. Even plugging the Axe into the Katana as a poweramp is good, but not quite as interactive as using the Katana by itself. Now, I have noticed the Axe still has this sort of 3-D width to the tone the Katana just dont get. The Axe still has that extra something that gives it more space in realism.

Yes, I had to add a ton of bass, scoop the mids some, and lower the harsh treble a bit. It is much chunkier in an old-school Metallica type way than without the Parametric EQ. I think I have the lows at +12db or something, -8db at 500hz, and -2db at 3200hz, and the high cut at like 10khz or something. I have the panel knobs at like 646 for BMT I think, and I can adjust them a bit either way depending on the guitar and day.

When I first brought it home I tried the Gflex and it sounded like a kazoo. It was awful, and nothing like the combo I tried in the store. My Avatar cab with V12s sounded much better. Maybe now it would sound better with the GFlex now that I have had it awhile, and have tweaked the Parametric EQ, but my first response wasn't good. It even caused me to experiment using the Axe/Matrix rig with the Avatar, because normally I use the GFlex with it. The Avatar cab is brighter/crunchier, and not as bassy, like how you would imagine a Marshall sounding. I also got a PRS SE Custom 24 around the same time, and that guitar has sounded different than my other guitars, which has made all my sounds sound a little different. I have high output Duncans in most of my guitars. I haven't tried it enough to see if the ohms effect the volume. Who knows, maybe one issue was because the GFlex is 16 ohms, and my Avatar is 8 ohms? I will have to try it again sometime.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 27, 2017)

Shask said:


> Yes, I have not been playing my Axe-FX II / Matrix rack as much lately. I love the Katana head just for a quick plug in and jam. The Katana is very good as you said. It has great dynamics, especially low end thump/punch, which sometimes is even better than the Axe/Matrix rig. They have some sort of DSP in the poweramp section or something that emulates the interaction with the speaker. It has really made me wonder if the restriction of the Axe is the fact it doesn't have an integrated poweramp. Even plugging the Axe into the Katana as a poweramp is good, but not quite as interactive as using the Katana by itself. Now, I have noticed the Axe still has this sort of 3-D width to the tone the Katana just dont get. The Axe still has that extra something that gives it more space in realism.
> 
> Yes, I had to add a ton of bass, scoop the mids some, and lower the harsh treble a bit. It is much chunkier in an old-school Metallica type way than without the Parametric EQ. I think I have the lows at +12db or something, -8db at 500hz, and -2db at 3200hz, and the high cut at like 10khz or something. I have the panel knobs at like 646 for BMT I think, and I can adjust them a bit either way depending on the guitar and day.
> 
> When I first brought it home I tried the Gflex and it sounded like a kazoo. It was awful, and nothing like the combo I tried in the store. My Avatar cab with V12s sounded much better. Maybe now it would sound better with the GFlex now that I have had it awhile, and have tweaked the Parametric EQ, but my first response wasn't good. It even caused me to experiment using the Axe/Matrix rig with the Avatar, because normally I use the GFlex with it. The Avatar cab is brighter/crunchier, and not as bassy, like how you would imagine a Marshall sounding. I also got a PRS SE Custom 24 around the same time, and that guitar has sounded different than my other guitars, which has made all my sounds sound a little different. I have high output Duncans in most of my guitars. I haven't tried it enough to see if the ohms effect the volume. Who knows, maybe one issue was because the GFlex is 16 ohms, and my Avatar is 8 ohms? I will have to try it again sometime.




Yes. You are spot on. With my Matrix and AX8 I had to go to the speaker page and tweak the resonance so it can thump with my cab like a nice tube amp would do. With the Katana, the resonance is baked into the DSP. It is amazing.

(Hey, what is your resonance setting on you Axe Fx for the Gflex? lol I think I still have it wrong.)


----------



## sylcfh (Jun 27, 2017)

I hope they make another mini version with a pre-FX slot so I can use a boost/mod effect.


----------



## Shask (Jun 27, 2017)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Yes. You are spot on. With my Matrix and AX8 I had to go to the speaker page and tweak the resonance so it can thump with my cab like a nice tube amp would do. With the Katana, the resonance is baked into the DSP. It is amazing.
> 
> (Hey, what is your resonance setting on you Axe Fx for the Gflex? lol I think I still have it wrong.)



I have messed with that stupid speaker page for years, lol. I am always trying to find the type of dynamic low end punch that I get out of my Triple Recto. The Axe can sound VERY similar, but is missing that low end that just punches out of the cab at you.

I used to use 96.3hz. It worked pretty well. I use to raise the resonance. Lately I have been using around 140hz. There is a frequency that really makes the cab jump around 130-140, but it can almost be too much, and can get a boomy, bottoming-out type sound. I have been using about 140hz, but then I lower the resonance so it sounds more natural with the rest of the tone, and then run a Parametric EQ after the amp and boost 180hz and below +5db to +10db depending on the preset. I also tend to cut around 400hz-500hz on the parametric some, like -4db or so. I find removing some of this frequency lets the bass come through more clearly.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 27, 2017)

Shask said:


> I have messed with that stupid speaker page for years, lol. I am always trying to find the type of dynamic low end punch that I get out of my Triple Recto. The Axe can sound VERY similar, but is missing that low end that just punches out of the cab at you.
> 
> I used to use 96.3hz. It worked pretty well. I use to raise the resonance. Lately I have been using around 140hz. There is a frequency that really makes the cab jump around 130-140, but it can almost be too much, and can get a boomy, bottoming-out type sound. I have been using about 140hz, but then I lower the resonance so it sounds more natural with the rest of the tone, and then run a Parametric EQ after the amp and boost 180hz and below +5db to +10db depending on the preset. I also tend to cut around 400hz-500hz on the parametric some, like -4db or so. I find removing some of this frequency lets the bass come through more clearly.



Thank you. I will try those figures. I used 110hz with the 5150 models. Seems ok. With the new Quantum stuff, I got lazy and just used defaults. lol

The Katana however doesn't have that problem. Even the Kemper poweramp doesn't seem to have this close-to-realistic sag and speaker interaction out of the box. Because to be frank, the pre amp models are just bare bones Boss GT amps, the magic happens at the power section. Now I wish Boss would make a power amp with 500w to 1000w of headroom with this kind of tuning.


----------



## Oklep (Jun 28, 2017)

MASS DEFECT said:


> After borrowing a Katana for a month, I got my own head, finally. Like I said, they sound better with a nice cab. It's a perfect practice amp that you can gig with if you want. The Lead and Brown channels are more than decent. It's good enough that I am selling my Peavey 6505MH.



How does that onboard 5inch speaker sounds? It is usable in home environment? 
And also, did you tried those hidden amps? There should be more interesting amps for higain sounds


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 28, 2017)

Oklep said:


> How does that onboard 5inch speaker sounds? It is usable in home environment?
> And also, did you tried those hidden amps? There should be more interesting amps for higain sounds



Yes. The internal speaker is awesome. It is at par with Yamaha THR and Blackstar Mini amps. And it can be loud. It does fill up a room with sound. Although I prefer plugging into my 2x12 still for late practice since it sounds better. I just lower the Master vol down.

Haven't gotten around to try those sneaky amps. I'm a 5150 guy so the stock Lead and Brown sounds are more suited to me. However I would like to change the clean channel to the Fender bright hidden amp since the clean Roland Jazz-ish channel seems a bit underwhelming to me.


----------



## inprognito (Jun 28, 2017)

I've tried all of the "sneaky" hidden amps. I switched my clean to the Twin sound and it sounded great but it didn't sound great with one of my most important pedals. I switched back to the stock clean and scooped a bit more mids. For low gain tones I'm using the MS 1+2 hidden amp and for high gain I'm using the Bogner Uber hidden amp. I personally think the Uber model is the best in there. I have the bass and treble at about 9:00 and the mids and presence at about 3:00, which oddly is almost exactly how i had my Dual Rec ch 3 eqd. The Uber model rips, and still has one of the most "organic" sounds. I haven't been happy with many mid-gain sounds on the Katana so i have been using my Bogner Red pedal for that. This amp (the stock clean) takes pedals every bit as good as any amp I've ever heard, this would make such a perfect pedal platform. I have the 2x12 FYI and I made my own removable back panel (a piece of cherry i had sitting around in my shop) for tighter low end. Huge improvement. I also put red knobs on the channel volume, gain, and master volume knobs to see them better on stage.


----------



## Shask (Jun 28, 2017)

Oklep said:


> How does that onboard 5inch speaker sounds? It is usable in home environment?
> And also, did you tried those hidden amps? There should be more interesting amps for higain sounds



Personally I hate that little speaker, lol. I like bass-heavy tones, and if you run any bass at all it distorts and sounds horrible. If you reduce all of the bass out of the sound for heavy sounds, or just for a general clean sound, it would work OK.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 28, 2017)

Has anybody A/B'd the Katana Head against their 100W tube amps? How is the headroom and the loudness compared to the tube head you have?


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Jul 1, 2017)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Has anybody A/B'd the Katana Head against their 100W tube amps? How is the headroom and the loudness compared to the tube head you have?


I happened to test mine with a decibel meter recently. It's as loud as a 100 watt tube amp, though I'd say at full volume it doesn't sound it's best. The clean channel has decent headroom, but it will start to break up at very high volume levels, and it's not a very pleasing sound. On the higher gain stuff you'll hear some weird artifacts at max volume, though there's no reason to play that loud.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jul 2, 2017)

Mmcgrouty said:


> I happened to test mine with a decibel meter recently. It's as loud as a 100 watt tube amp, though I'd say at full volume it doesn't sound it's best. The clean channel has decent headroom, but it will start to break up at very high volume levels, and it's not a very pleasing sound. On the higher gain stuff you'll hear some weird artifacts at max volume, though there's no reason to play that loud.



Cool! I had an opportunity today to run this wide open against the JP2C. Same findings as you have. It does get as loud. It cuts through the mix. But the headroom limit is there at full volume.

JP2C of course sounds better, no debates on that.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 29, 2018)

Don't think it's worth creating a new thread for questions about the Katana, but I've been thinking about picking one up for just jamming at home and I've heard good things about both the feel and sound of the amp, but would it be an upgrade over the Digitech GSP1101?

I kinda want to have an amp with an actual speaker in it instead of having to go through my computer and studio monitors every time I want to play, and the Katana can still be hooked up to the computer via USB to record with. The GSP1101 feels really flat and lifeless to play even though it sounds pretty good considering how old it is. What size would be good for home playing? Does the 50 watt model sound good without having to crank it at full blast?


----------



## Shask (Mar 29, 2018)

Zalbu said:


> Don't think it's worth creating a new thread for questions about the Katana, but I've been thinking about picking one up for just jamming at home and I've heard good things about both the feel and sound of the amp, but would it be an upgrade over the Digitech GSP1101?
> 
> I kinda want to have an amp with an actual speaker in it instead of having to go through my computer and studio monitors every time I want to play, and the Katana can still be hooked up to the computer via USB to record with. The GSP1101 feels really flat and lifeless to play even though it sounds pretty good considering how old it is. What size would be good for home playing? Does the 50 watt model sound good without having to crank it at full blast?


It has been a long time since I have tried the Digitech modelers, but the Katana has better feel than most digital modelers. Something about the poweramp section really responds well to thump and resonance.

The Katana direct is definitely its weak point. Ver 2.xx is definitely better, but still no match compared to something that can load IRs.

Most people agree the 100W version is much better. It has a much better speaker, it has an effects loop, it has more preset slots, it has a presence control on the panel, etc.... the 50 can be quite limiting.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 29, 2018)

Shask said:


> It has been a long time since I have tried the Digitech modelers, but the Katana has better feel than most digital modelers. Something about the poweramp section really responds well to thump and resonance.
> 
> The Katana direct is definitely its weak point. Ver 2.xx is definitely better, but still no match compared to something that can load IRs.
> 
> Most people agree the 100W version is much better. It has a much better speaker, it has an effects loop, it has more preset slots, it has a presence control on the panel, etc.... the 50 can be quite limiting.


I'll probably have the Katana hooked up to my PC most of the time so the controls on the amp itself doesn't really matter too much for me, so the better speaker on the 100W model would be the main draw for me but then it comes down to the cost and size compared to the 50W model. Is the 100W model that much bigger compared to the 50W?


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 29, 2018)

I have the Artist model and its by far the best version.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 29, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> I have the Artist model and its by far the best version.


And it's also twice as expensive as the 100W model, I'd prefer to keep costs down. The 100W model is only like 50 bucks more than the 50W model so I'll give that a look.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Mar 29, 2018)

Can someone tell me how to get access to the "hidden" amps? I'm curious about that Bogner.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 29, 2018)

erdiablo666 said:


> Can someone tell me how to get access to the "hidden" amps? I'm curious about that Bogner.


You have to use the editor from what I understand.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Mar 29, 2018)

Not seeing it...

In any case, figured I'd weigh in on what I think of the Katana Head.

I've spent about 5 to 6 hours with it so far. Bought it because I wanted a new practice rig that I could gig in a pinch. 

I've got the head running into a Mesa OS 412. The tone out of the box? Utter trash. I actually got a headache from playing it and trying to dial in a decent sound - no joke. This is not a Plug-n-play amp fellas. No way to make it better without the EQ in the Tone Studio. After spending some time EQing and dialing in a boost, it's much much better. I could rock it for a while, and in fact I believe I will.

Haven't spent much time with the effects since I'm a death metal guitarist and it took me forever to get a useable high gain tone. I'll report back once I know more. 

The amp is what it is. A solid state amp. I'm sure it can get quite loud, and the options are very nice, even though I'm not a tweaker. I'll be testing it at full band rehearsal next week and we'll see how that goes. 

It's silly and a waste of time to compare this head to high end tube heads. It won't be replacing my 5150. Not now and not ever.


----------



## Shask (Mar 30, 2018)

erdiablo666 said:


> Can someone tell me how to get access to the "hidden" amps? I'm curious about that Bogner.


You either have to use the KatanaFXFloorboard editor written by the someone in the community (not-official), or download the Liveset someone made of all the sneaky amps for Tone Studio.


----------



## Shask (Mar 30, 2018)

erdiablo666 said:


> Not seeing it...
> 
> In any case, figured I'd weigh in on what I think of the Katana Head.
> 
> ...



I think it sounds OK out of the box for most things, but yes, you pretty much have to dial in the Parametric EQ to get modern metal tones. It is too middy and bright on its own. If you use the EQ to crank the bass, scoop the mids, and cut the high end, you can get some crazy good heavy tones. The most important part of the Katana is the feel. Lots of amps can sound good, but not many cheap amps feel good as you play them. The Katana has a great feel as the resonance reacts with the speaker. 

I dunno about the tube amp thing. I enjoy playing the Katana head as much as I enjoy playing my Triple Recto. They are different obviously, but both are very fun. I actually spend MUCH more time messing the EQs on my Axe-FX in comparison.


----------



## Zalbu (Apr 14, 2018)

Ordered the Katana 100 and it's on the way in the mail, but I'm wondering what the best method for hooking it up to your PC for recording is? Seems like the main options are straight via USB, headphone/rec out and line out on the back of the amp. Do I just use the rec out and hook it up to the guitar input on my audio interface?


----------



## Shask (Apr 14, 2018)

Zalbu said:


> Ordered the Katana 100 and it's on the way in the mail, but I'm wondering what the best method for hooking it up to your PC for recording is? Seems like the main options are straight via USB, headphone/rec out and line out on the back of the amp. Do I just use the rec out and hook it up to the guitar input on my audio interface?


Best way? Crank it up and stick your favorite mic in front of it


----------



## Zalbu (Apr 14, 2018)

Shask said:


> Best way? Crank it up and stick your favorite mic in front of it


Well yeah, but the best way if I have to go direct


----------



## myrtorp (Apr 15, 2018)

Been looking into the 100W combo or Head.. I play with some loud as f**k guys and my 15W Laney just dissapears. I just want something gig worthy for a cheaper price. At home I use my Helix but it will stay in my desk, so thats my main amp if you will, my money is spent there 
I have the Laney 1x12 and maybe the head with that will do the trick? Im only going to be playing high gain metal stuff. At the practice room theres a spare 4x12 i can play through.
And hauling a 1x12 and a katana head seems like a fairly reasonable weight.
Anyone using them for gigs?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 16, 2018)

It's loud enough to gig with for sure. Just make sure your cab is 8ohms. I notice quite a loss of volume if I use a 16ohm cab.


----------



## myrtorp (Apr 19, 2018)

Well I guess I ended up with the head!
I traded in a Mim Strat I never play anymore (since I got a tele) and got the Katana for like 20EUR or something like that, which was nice 

I downloaded the Tone Studio and it wont install... I'll fiddle with that another day!


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 8, 2018)

What's the best way to go about with recording straight from the amp with this amp? 

I have the Katana 100 and I want to record into Ableton Live on Windows 10, but if I record with the USB output then I have to go into the settings of Ableton and change the audio device from the Katana to my audio interface every time I want to be able to listen to what I've recorded. 

If I run a cable from the line out on the amp to the line in on my audio interface then I get a ton of noise and I don't know where it's coming from. Am I missing out on something here, or can it just be that I have the wrong settings on the amp, or a bad cable from the amp to the audio interface or something like that?


----------



## Luafcm (Dec 14, 2018)

I'd like boss to release a "waza brown" distortion pedal(preferbly MDP branded and not waza branded haha save me $$) This waza brown setting on the katana and waza amps sounds great to me.
That's the cool thing about these amps to me... new fantastic sounding distortion.


----------

